
Ask HN: What makes a good educational robot? - jgrizou
What criteria makes a good educational robot? 
- Wheels vs arms vs legs 
- Visual vs text based programming
- Gamified vs serious
- At home vs at school<p>I am interested in practical experiences and feeling you had using them&#x2F;watching kids use them.
======
jgrizou
I have used this one: [https://www.poppy-project.org/en/robots/poppy-ergo-
jr](https://www.poppy-project.org/en/robots/poppy-ergo-jr) but not with kids
around.

It is nice for makers as you get to build it and can modify its shape. It is a
basic arm but with 6 motors you get more cool movement out of it. And it is
controlled via a RPI and is all open source which I like.

But for kids I don't know if the age target is suitable, the project targets
education [https://www.poppy-project.org/en/education/](https://www.poppy-
project.org/en/education/) with visual programming and activities but I never
tried..

------
philippz
Start by asking what makes a good teacher. Then ask yourself which of those
tasks can be done by a robot.

Teachers also have a pedagogical mission. They are supposed to teach social
values. So you might want a robot with an AI good enough to analyse group
behavior in real-time and intervene appropriately.

